# Hering filetieren??? Bismarckhering



## Charly_Brown (25. September 2006)

Moin Moin,

da ich ein großer Fan von Bismarckhering bin und noch einige in der Truhe habe, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr Tipps zum Thema Bismarckhering hab.

Ich hab versucht die Heringe zu filetieren, was aber nicht so astrein wie bei größeren Fischen geklappt hat. Werden die Gräten auch weich durchs Einlegen wie bei Brathering in Sauer?


Wie macht ihr den Sud zum Einlegen und wie lange müssen die Filtes dann ziehen? Wie bekommt man so schöne Filets hin wie der Fischmann?


Danke für eure Tipps,
                              André


----------



## steckerlfischer (27. September 2006)

*AW: Hering filetieren??? Bismarckhering*

Hallo,
ich habe die Heringe erst mal zwei Tage in Salz gelegt. 
Dann klappte es mit dem Filetieren besser. 
Die kleinen Gräten sollten nach dem Einlegen weich sein.
Bismarckhering habe ich zwar so noch nicht gemacht, aber Rollmöpse, die waren auch sehr lecker.


----------



## Charly_Brown (27. September 2006)

*AW: Hering filetieren??? Bismarckhering*

Hallo steckerlfischer,

also hast du die kompletten (unausgenommenen) Heringe erstmal 2 Tage eingelegt? Nur in eine Schale und dann Salz drüber streuen, oder in stark gesalztes Wasser wie beim Räuchern?

Na Rezepten für den Sud hab ich mich schon umgesehen. Ich werde das probierte Rezpt mal posten, und breichten wie es geschmeckt hat.

Gruß,
       André


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. September 2006)

*AW: Hering filetieren??? Bismarckhering*

Gib mir mal Deine Mail-Adresse, dann schicke ich Dir was zum Thema. #h


----------



## steckerlfischer (28. September 2006)

*AW: Hering filetieren??? Bismarckhering*

Hallo Charly_Brown,

einfach in eine Schale und dann richtig mit Salz bedecken.
Dann aber vor dem marinieren wässern.
Für den Sud würde ich empfehlen:

Weißweinessig, Wasser, 2 EL Zucker, Lorbeerblätter, Pimentkörner, Wacholderbeeren, Senfkörner und schwarze Pfefferkörner.


----------



## Charly_Brown (28. September 2006)

*AW: Hering filetieren??? Bismarckhering*

Hallo,

ich hab gerade auch nochmal die Geschichte mit den Gräten nachgelesen:

"Ein weiterer Vorteil der Essigkonservierung ist, dass dieser die (kleinen) Gräten auflöst, was den Verzehr einfacher macht."
(Quelle: www.wikipedia.de)

Man freu ich mich drauf, die Heringfilets von meinen Eltern abzuholen. Und am Wochenende gehts wieder raus, Nachschub holen.

Durch den Essig werden die Heringe ja konserviert. Wie lange kann ich die dann in der Marinade im Kühlschrank lagern?


Danke,
         André


----------



## steckerlfischer (28. September 2006)

*AW: Hering filetieren??? Bismarckhering*

Hallo,

hab noch was vergessen, die Heringe waren vor dem Einsalzen ausgenommen.

Sahnehering habe ich auch mal gemacht. Da lösen sich leider die kleinen Gräten nicht auf und die waren recht lästig.


----------



## Charly_Brown (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hering filetieren??? Bismarckhering*

Also, den ersten versuch hab ich hinter mir. Es war lecker, aber noch nicht perfekt, also etwas zu sauer, und das Fleisch war eher breiig.

Erstmal vorweg, die Gräten lösen sich auf, d.h. man muss sich beim Filetieren keine große Mühe geben, bzw man kann alles an Fleisch mitnehmen.

Rezept:

Zutaten:
20-25 Heringsfilets; 300ml (Weißwein-)Essig, 1,2l Wasser, 5 EL Zucker, Loorbeerblätter, je 2 EL: Wacholderbeeren, Senfkörner, Pimentkörner, schwarze Pfefferkörner, 2 Zwiebeln in Ringen

Zubereitung:
Essig, Wasser und Gewürze kurz aufkochen und dann abkühlen lassen. Die Heringsfilets schichtweise mit den Zwiebeln einlegen und mindestens 2 Tage ziehen lassen.


*Achtung:*So wie oben hab ich die Heringe gemacht.Beim Zucker würde ich jetzt mindestens die doppelte Menge nehmen, und vielleicht nur 200ml Essig. 

Warum die Fische allerdings etwas breiig geworden sind weiß ich noch nicht.


Alles in allem ein gelungener erster Versuch.


----------



## Trollvater (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hering filetieren??? Bismarckhering*

Rezept zum Einlegenvon Filert / Makele - Hering oder Kl. Köhler

ca. 12 bis 15 Filets ohne Haut. (Portionsfilets)
1. 

Den Boden einer passenden Schüssel mit Zwiebelscheiben auslegen.

2. 

Darauf eine Schicht Filets legen und diese wieder mit
Zwiebelscheiben auslegen.

3. 

Auf die Zwiebelscheiben Einlegegewürz leicht aufstreuen.

Zu 3 ( Das  kann man so machen,aber ich koche diese Gewürzmischung eben auf und lasse sie wieder Abkühlen bevor ich sie über die Fische gebe. Also 3 und 4 zusammenfassen ) 

Punkt 3 und 4 wiederholen, solange, bis ale Filets in der
Schüssel liegen, dann mit Punkt 4 abschließen

4. 

1 Liter Wasser mit 80g Salz, 100g Zucker und 0,2 Liter Essig
(25%) aufkochen, umrühren so dass Zucker und Salz gelöst sind. 

Das ganze auf Zimmertemperatur abkühlen lassen und über die geschichteten Filets geben, so das alles mit der Sud bedeckt ist.

5. 

Schon am nächsten Tag als z. B. Fischbrötchen zurecht machen.
(Zwiebelringe mit auflegen).:m 

Ich sag euch das schmeckt einfache
Klasse.#6 

Mit Abstand das beste Rezept zum einlegen.
Die Fische sind nicht zu sauer und Ihr werdet das Rezept 
lieben!!!#h


----------



## FischDose (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hering filetieren??? Bismarckhering*

@Charly_Brown
wg. zu breiigem Fisch
Wie lang waren die denn einglegt?
Der Essig zersetzt nicht nur die Gräten sondern auch das Fleisch 
Mein erster Einlegversuch ging in die Hose weil zu sauer und zulang eingelegt. Es war naher nur ein Brei mit Zwiebelringen zu erkennen. Das war nach 2 Wochen 
Rolf


----------



## Charly_Brown (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hering filetieren??? Bismarckhering*

@Fischdose:

Also die ersten Heringe hab ich nach 2 Tagen gegessen. Danach habe ich nochmal kräftig gezuckert, da die ersten schon wirklich ziemlich sauer waren. Aber geschmackt hat es trotzdem. Halt nur etwas sauer und breiig.

Ich dachte erst, dass es am Verhältnis zwischen Wasser und Essig lag, aber das scheint ok zu sein.

Zwei Freunde berichteten mir, dass man zuerst Salzheringe machen soll, diese dann Wässern und erst dann einlegen.

Ein neuer Versuch ist am Laufen. Ich werde in Kürze berichten.


----------

